# how to encourage exercise?



## KozukueScout (May 23, 2012)

Hey guys!
If anyone's been following, we started off with Scout with some worrywart issues, but seem to have worked those out, and Scout has settled into a hide all the time grumpy butt personality. so cute!!

My question now is this: I recently switched her from a large plastic-bottom cage which we got from the pet store to a C&C cage set-up. Since Scout seems to be the nervous type, she mostly hides all the time. Since switching, I've had to put her wheel on the stand it came with instead of attaching it to the cage wall. In my opinion it feels less stable if a hedgehog runs on it. I don't know if this is the reason, but Scout has lost interest in running. She will poop and pee on her wheel, but there's hardly any other kind of activity. I can't attach it to the wall of the cage like before though.

Is there any way to re-spark her interest in running? She's was never a super active runner to begin with (lazy like her mom I guess), but I think she's starting to get plump without the exercise. She's just about reaching maturity, so could this just be a personality change? Are there hedgehogs that just don't use their wheels at all? Could she be sick? 

I've attached a couple pics with the new set-up and a recent pic of grumpy butt (should've named her that)
Thanks so much for the help and support!


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

I used to have that exact same wheel and Thistle got too big for it by the time she was full grown. It became that she was kinda curled on it and the bolt thing in the middle was touching her back. Unfortunately you will need a bigger wheel, either the next size up of those, which I believe is the 12" meant for Chinchillas or a bucket wheel. It could already be too small which may be why she's not using it. I ordered a CSBW and she loves it. 

I also have that same pink igloo and shape of PVC pipe :lol:


----------



## KozukueScout (May 23, 2012)

Well, poo. That was the largest wheel at the pet store. Guess I'll have to do some hunting around then. I don't live in the States, so getting a CSBW is gonna be difficult. My sister has sent more stuff for Scout (igloo, heat lamp, etc) than she's ever sent me. 
Will start looking for a bigger wheel today.
Thanks so much for the info AngelaH!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

That looks like a silent spinner, and those are actually quite dangerous for hedgies because they can get their nails ripped out by the seam between the plastics. The best wheel available commercially is the Comfort Wheel, and they do have large sized ones. You can try looking online for places that sell them. Oh, and if you are in Canada one of our mods Nancy, sells the CSWs


----------



## KozukueScout (May 23, 2012)

Well I did some internet hunting, and found a 12" wheel like the one we have now, but couldn't find any comfort wheels or similar products. We live in Japan, and I've found that hedgehogs are not popular enough here to have a range of goods for them. I might order the bigger wheel and then replace it in December when I'll be meeting up with my sister.
Thanks a lot for the information!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

SquiggyTheHedgie said:


> Oh, and if you are in Canada one of our mods Nancy, sells the CSWs


Hedgehog Grove sells the CSBW but not the CSW. Nancy does not sell them.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I agree that silent spinners are not the best and are a risk to catch nails but they are certainly not as dangerous as other wheels. some people have even managed to fill in the crack with glue or tape. I saw one person put sticky back craft foam over the inside of the wheel, not sure how washable that turned out to be seems like you'd have to replace it a lot. Other people have never had a problem. When I had one my hedgehog didn't seem to ever step near the crack, his feet were on either side of it as he was running so I wasn't too worried about it, although I did replace it eventually. 

Also I had the same experience with the stand not being very sturdy on those. What you might be able to do to make it sturdier for now is to zip tie it to the cage. I don't know if you have any extra of the material you used for the walls but if you do then I would replace the panel behind the wheel with one that has a space or holes cut out of it where you'd need to put the zip ties through. I hope that makes sense it's hard to explain what I'm thinking.


----------



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

Just saying I love the mameshiba in the cage. :3
I have a pea keychain and tiger bean !
Good luck with the wheel, my hedgie went right to work on his CSW.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Hm, being in Japan certainly makes commercial wheels trickier to get, but if you can get the supplies and are handy with a few tools, you can easily make your own bucket wheels with the help of a few youtube videos. All you need is a bucket, roller blade bearings, zip ties, and a few other things I cant remember. And thanks for correcting my mistake Larry  Was it Kalandra or Nikki? I remember someone here selling your wheels haha.


----------



## KozukueScout (May 23, 2012)

This weekend I'll see if I can zip tie the stand to the cage to stabilize it. And I'll be looking into how to make a bucket wheel, though I'd honestly prefer a professionally done job.
I found a website that sells hedgehog specific products here, and they sell a wheel that's similar to the comfort wheel, but then I read somewhere that the ridges on those wheels can cause bloody toes in hedgies??
I ordered it anyway because any wheel is better than none, and am waiting for a confirmation email.
If none of the above work, or even if they do, I might ask my sister to hook me up with a CSBW. They seem the safest, but I wish they'd start making more bucket wheels in the sparkly green color again....*cough* *hint hint* 

Thanks ashjac18! Isn't Mameshiba the cutest?? ^^ 

Thanks for all the great suggestions guys!! I would never have thought of these on my own!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

KozukueScout said:


> This weekend I'll see if I can zip tie the stand to the cage to stabilize it. And I'll be looking into how to make a bucket wheel, though I'd honestly prefer a professionally done job.
> I found a website that sells hedgehog specific products here, and they sell a wheel that's similar to the comfort wheel, but then I read somewhere that the ridges on those wheels can cause bloody toes in hedgies??
> I ordered it anyway because any wheel is better than none, and am waiting for a confirmation email.
> If none of the above work, or even if they do, I might ask my sister to hook me up with a CSBW. They seem the safest, but I wish they'd start making more bucket wheels in the sparkly green color again....*cough* *hint hint*
> ...


I'm trying to get some green ones but I have had no luck so far.


----------

